# Just curious



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Lucas is almost a year and a half old and he is a mix between German Show lines (mother) and Czeck (father). His pedigree is: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/602450.html

I know these shots aren't the best, but I'm curious as to what people think of him - I've been told his face resembles more the showline and his body is more working line. From a distance he looks more black and tan, but you can kind of see from these pictures that he has a sable sadle. Plus, any thoughts on his overall structure would be cool to hear.



















Head shot:









Thanks!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Hes SO beautiful!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

Nice dog. I am no judge so not so able to critique. His structure looks very much like his sire's if you ask me.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, I am not an expert, but I think he is gorgeous. I can't tell you what he leans more towards though, as far as the Showlines and what not, but others here will know and will chime in soon enough!


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Gorgeous boy! I am no expert but Gianna sends kisses to her older half brother!


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

And Lucas sends them right back to pretty Gianna - big wet sloppy kisses!!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I love his colors and pattern!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's absolutely gorgeous,,he looks like my first gsd Jake)


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks everyone.









Diane, I'd love to see a picture of your Jake!

Another question - what color would you call him, black and tan, or sable? His back is sable, but the color pattern makes him look more black and tan.


----------



## Todd (Sep 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: vectorSketcherAwe, I am not an expert, but I think he is gorgeous. I can't tell you what he leans more towards though, as far as the Showlines and what not, but others here will know and will chime in soon enough!


Agree...no idea about the lines, but he is a good looking dog!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'd call him black and red))),,,i'll see if I can scan a pic in of my old boy Jake,,


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a handsome boy!!

His face is so very expressive!!

I just want to kiss his loving and kind face!!

Tanya


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

I would also call him black and red, I think the "sable" in his saddle is jsut undercoat showing through. Could be wrong though as there are patterned sables, and with pictures it is hard to tell.


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

This is kind of a crazy picture, but it's a close up of his back which I think shows the sable pattern. It is hard to see, but each hair has tan underneath and black at the tips. 










But his belly is all just tan and from a distance, and in pictures, it is really tough to see the sable. I know there was a post not too long ago all about sables, but I can't find it now. 

I appreciate all the compliments! I'm pretty partial too him!


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/133576.html

Looks a lot like that guy as far as the markings go. I would not be surprised if yours is indeed a sable. If so, what a drop dead GORGEOUS sable! Hey, even if he is black and tan he is beautiful. No comment right now on structure. Hopefully lhczth (Lisa Clark) or Chris Wild will comment on the color type but my vote is for sable.

Do you do any schutzhund with him?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I say he is a patterned sable without a doubt. And Karlo sends his 1/2 bro a deep wuuf!








He certainly has the mix of show and working in his structure, but I think the showline dominates. How is his drive?


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Diana - that dog is so handsome! I can kind of see where he might have a simular color pattern. Lucas had gone out to the Schutzhund field a few times when he was younger, but we weren't sure he would be cut out for the protection work. We've been taking OB classes together and I've done some tracking with him. He is very pushy with his nose!

Jane - Lucas sends a big woof right back! He is more driven by food than toys or tugs, takes after his mother that way.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Most definitely a patterned sable! He is LOVELY!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow wow wow!!! I want!!

He looks sable to me, beautiful red sable!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

He is a sable dog! Congrats & best wishes!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I call my red sable girl like that a saddle sable.


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Yes after seeing the close up I am going to have to say patterned sable as well! And a very handsome one at that







You can definately see the mix of the two lines in him, he has the stunning good looks of the showlines and yet the working lines show through as well. Our Andy pups are all tracking fanatics as well!


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice compliments about him! I really like the look of both the German Showlines and the Working lines, and he has a nice blend of both I think. (of course I'm bias though







)

It's cool to hear that other Andy pups love tracking too! Lucas picked it up pretty naturally. Who knows if we'll try getting a tracking title on him someday, but I like to do it with him just for fun and mental stimulation!


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

Great blend of show & working lines... IMPO, I like this more than te pure working or pure show lines. Definitely a sable, albeit one with a saddle. If he works like he looks, you've got yourself a very nice dog there.


----------



## Heidifarm (Sep 20, 2006)

Thank you so much! My SchH. club is having a breed survey/confirmation show later this year and I'm thinking about putting him in it. I have a lot to learn about this kind of thing though - I've never done anything like it!


----------



## charlie319 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm thinking about doing the same with my dog...


----------



## GSDlover4EVER (Jan 14, 2006)

what a gorgeous sable


----------

